# Linford two stroke



## Davewild (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi guys


If you have read my other posts you will know I work offshore and have put together a portable machine shop to take with me, we'll I had it all packed ready to go and I got call from the office saying I would not be traveling for another week or so, impatience got the better of me and I unpacked it all set it up in my small back room and made a start on the cylinder, see pictures, I have one query if you have two parts that bolt together as an example an engine block and cylinder head do you drill the head first and then use transfer punches to mark the block and then drill, or do you drill both as separate items and hope that your accuracy will allow them to fit together?

Dave


----------



## Davewild (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know why but I can only upload one picture at a time, here's a pictures of the Linford two strokeengine by Jan Ridders


----------



## Davewild (Aug 29, 2013)

Before unpacking


----------



## Davewild (Aug 29, 2013)

Milling the flat on cylinder where it will bolt to the main frame.


----------



## Davewild (Aug 29, 2013)

Using my new laser edge finder, the dot picked up by the camera is much bigger than reality.


----------



## Davewild (Aug 29, 2013)

Tapping the first hole.


----------



## Davewild (Aug 29, 2013)

Last hole finished, I hope there all in the right place


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm just a beginner but I never trust my accuracy. I will always drill the through holes first and use transfer punches, although I suspect more experianced builders have no trouble matching bored holes. 

Your parts look great so far, I'll be watching the build with interest.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 29, 2013)

I have never, (if ever) used transfer punches. I use layout dye, and lay out the hole centers on each piece. Then I zero the piece in the mill (in a vice or bolted to the table with a sacrificial plate between the part to be drilled and the table) and use the dials to move the mill bed the correct number of thousandths of an inch in X and Y axis until it is centered under the quill in both planes. I then use a center drill to start the hole, and the laid out lines in the dye confirm whether or not I am truly drilling in the correct position or not. The first year or so, it was always quite a challenge to drill two different parts independently and expect perfect alignment of all the holes. Now I don't even think about it much. I do not have DRO's on my machines.---Brian


----------



## Davewild (Aug 29, 2013)

Cogsy said:


> I'm just a beginner but I never trust my accuracy. I will always drill the through holes first and use transfer punches, although I suspect more experianced builders have no trouble matching bored holes.
> 
> Your parts look great so far, I'll be watching the build with interest.



Thanks Cogsy, I'm a beginner myself, I'm undecided if to use transfer punches or not.

Dave


----------



## Davewild (Aug 29, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> I have never, (if ever) used transfer punches. I use layout dye, and lay out the hole centers on each piece. Then I zero the piece in the mill (in a vice or bolted to the table with a sacrificial plate between the part to be drilled and the table) and use the dials to move the mill bed the correct number of thousandths of an inch in X and Y axis until it is centered under the quill in both planes. I then use a center drill to start the hole, and the laid out lines in the dye confirm whether or not I am truly drilling in the correct position or not. The first year or so, it was always quite a challenge to drill two different parts independently and expect perfect alignment of all the holes. Now I don't even think about it much. I do not have DRO's on my machines.---Brian



Thanks for the info Brian, the reason I asked is because each end of the cylinder has a head bolted to it, this calls for a bolt pattern at a 14mm radius from the centre of the cylinder, obviously the center of the cylinder is no longer there( already bored) so how do I know find a centre to work from, do I fill the hole with a tight fitting temporary plug, or is there another method that you use? I just been reading your build thread and will use your method for cylinder honing as this is not yet done, I think once i have finished this engine i will build your Rupnow. Hope you can help and thanks again.

Dave


----------



## Davewild (Aug 30, 2013)

Didn't get much time in today, but did manage to make two pistons the first was a failure(to small) and became a measuring device for the second which turned out great and after much lapping is a great fit, maybe one more tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 30, 2013)

Dave I'm not sure if you are using a rotary table on the mill to position your cylinder or a vice. Generally what I do, (and seem to get away with) is the following. If you are holding the round cylinder in a 3 jaw chuck on a rotary table, I do the following. I have a piece of 1.5" dia. round stock x 1.5" long, faced square on each end with a 3/8" hole reamed in the center of it, (done on my lathe). I also have a piece of 3/8" round stock that is a precision fit into the hole. I clamp the piece with the hole in the 3 jaw on the rotary table, making certain that the face closest to the chuck is setting down flat against the chuck face. Then I clamp the 3/8" dia. piece in the quill chuck, and move the table around until the 3/8" dia. piece will lower into the hole in the larger piece with no binding. At that point, I have effectively found "0" and can loosen the chuck, remove my set up piece, and put the round cylinder in the chuck. Then use ordinate dimensions to put in whatever holes I may want in the end of the cylinder. If the cylinder is not round, or some non uniform shape, then I clamp it in the mill vice, turn a round spigot that will be a precision fit in the hole in the end of the cylinder, and go through the same procedure for centering the quill over the cylinder.---Brian Rupnow


----------



## Davewild (Aug 31, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Dave I'm not sure if you are using a rotary table on the mill to position your cylinder or a vice. Generally what I do, (and seem to get away with) is the following. If you are holding the round cylinder in a 3 jaw chuck on a rotary table, I do the following. I have a piece of 1.5" dia. round stock x 1.5" long, faced square on each end with a 3/8" hole reamed in the center of it, (done on my lathe). I also have a piece of 3/8" round stock that is a precision fit into the hole. I clamp the piece with the hole in the 3 jaw on the rotary table, making certain that the face closest to the chuck is setting down flat against the chuck face. Then I clamp the 3/8" dia. piece in the quill chuck, and move the table around until the 3/8" dia. piece will lower into the hole in the larger piece with no binding. At that point, I have effectively found "0" and can loosen the chuck, remove my set up piece, and put the round cylinder in the chuck. Then use ordinate dimensions to put in whatever holes I may want in the end of the cylinder. If the cylinder is not round, or some non uniform shape, then I clamp it in the mill vice, turn a round spigot that will be a precision fit in the hole in the end of the cylinder, and go through the same procedure for centering the quill over the cylinder.---Brian Rupnow


Thanks so much Brian as I don't yet have a rotary table, I will go with the second choice, won't get much machine time in over the weekend as my son requires my undivided attention, next installment will be on Monday, have a great weekend and thanks again.

Dave


----------



## Davewild (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I hate to admit it but I ended up making 4 pistons but I am happy with 2 of them, I also decided to tackle the fuel tank/vapor carburetor as I know once the engine is finished I would not want to spend time making a fuel tank with the engine so close to running.

Dave


----------



## Davewild (Sep 3, 2013)

Still cannot upload more than one picture, is it because I'm using an IPad?


----------



## Davewild (Sep 3, 2013)

Not very happy with the sight glass, any tips on how to cut a 40mm dia glass circle?


----------



## Davewild (Sep 3, 2013)

Oops 4 pistons, I only need 2


----------



## Davewild (Sep 4, 2013)

Made some more small parts for the vapor carburetor today, took me 4 1/2 hours to make just these two small parts, I can't believe how many separate operations were involved in making them, is it my inexperience or do some of these parts just take time?


----------



## Davewild (Sep 4, 2013)

Right at the last parting off, it came loose in the chuck and put some scores on it.


----------



## Davewild (Sep 4, 2013)

Luckily that scored part is soldered inside the tank and will never be seen again.


----------



## Gurus (Sep 4, 2013)

This engine is going to be beautiful,
Ask let successfully. 
What do you think of Thailand? 
What's Bangkok like?


----------



## Davewild (Sep 5, 2013)

Couple of more small pieces made today, again very time consuming.

Gurus I love living in Thailand, beats he UK easy, however I really don't like Bangkok.


----------



## Davewild (Sep 5, 2013)

This is the air inlet valve for the vapor carburetor. Still requires a small air inlet hole milling into it.

Dave


----------



## Gurus (Sep 6, 2013)

I live in Thailand.
Beautiful.


----------



## Davewild (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok guys,  I am now in Singapore, mini machine shop all packed in cases an brought with me, I am on my vessel which will be my home for the next two months, probably won't be able to set up shop for about another week or so, once thing have calmed down a bit, always very busy when you first come onboard getting everything ready for the project.

Dave


----------



## gus (Sep 7, 2013)

Davewild said:


> Ok guys,  I am now in Singapore, mini machine shop all packed in cases an brought with me, I am on my vessel which will be my home for the next two months, probably won't be able to set up shop for about another week or so, once thing have calmed down a bit, always very busy when you first come onboard getting everything ready for the project.
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave,
Is your ship tied alongside at Loyang for two months for refitting?

Landed two rod bending Snappers. Could have taken more but rainy season
makes the fish scarce.


----------



## Davewild (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi Gus 

My ship is currently in Jurong, leaving soon for sea trials after a refit then back to Loyang to fit all the equipment on deck, then sail to Myanmar(Burma) to fix a broken oil pipe line. Gus do you know if you can buy Coleman fuel in Singapore? Well done with the fishing, did they taste nice!!!!!!'

Dave


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 7, 2013)

I would think that you can buy Coleman fuel, also known as Naptha gas, also known as White gas, in just about any nation.


----------



## Davewild (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Brian

I had a quick scout around yesterday and could not find any gasoline onboard, so thought I would buy a small tin of Coleman fuel, if I manage to complete the engine this trip then I just couldn't stand having no fuel to try and start it.

Dave


----------



## Gurus (Sep 8, 2013)

gargantuan


----------



## Gurus (Sep 18, 2013)

When do you will have new news for us?


----------



## Davewild (Sep 18, 2013)

Currently sailing to Myanmar, I still have a lot of equipment to set up on deck and test before we get there, once everything is running OK and the divers are in the chamber, then I will get some free time and can set up my portable machine shop at get back at it, probably another week.

Dave


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Sep 18, 2013)

Davewild said:


> Thanks Cogsy, I'm a beginner myself, I'm undecided if to use transfer punches or not.
> 
> Dave


 
I use transfer punch whenever possible

I usually punch one hole drill it put a bolt in it so it want move
and punch the rest after,


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 18, 2013)

I have been doing just as Luc has but on my latest build (the Rupnow Hit and Miss) the plans are that well dimensioned that I've been experimenting with drilling holes using the dials on my mill. I have to say, so far, the holes match up even better than using transfer punches and provided I'm careful, my parts line up perfectly too.

For something like a bolt circle, I keep returning the mill (via the dials) back to a known reference point between holes, rather than calculating from the previous hole. My thinking is that if I mess up a dimension on one hole, it won't throw all the rest out as well.

This method has also made me feel a bit more like an actual machinist as well . Good luck with your build and happy sailing!


----------



## gus (Sep 19, 2013)

Davewild said:


> Currently sailing to Myanmar, I still have a lot of equipment to set up on deck and test before we get there, once everything is running OK and the divers are in the chamber, then I will get some free time and can set up my portable machine shop at get back at it, probably another week.
> 
> Dave




Hi Dave,

Take care. The SW is still blowing and the seas there a bit rough. Been fishing in Southern Burma nearby Kawthaung. Feb,March about best time with mirror calm seas.


----------



## Davewild (Sep 20, 2013)

gus said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Take care. The SW is still blowing and the seas there a bit rough. Been fishing in Southern Burma nearby Kawthaung. Feb,March about best time with mirror calm seas.



Thanks Gus

Seas are pretty rough and we are not there yet, should arrive tomorrow, hope fully the weather will calm down and we can get some work done.

Dave


----------



## Davewild (Sep 23, 2013)

OK guys so the guys are in the chamber, everything is working so I can set up shop and start making some parts, for those of you that may be interested the orange sphere is a diving bell and the silver chamber behind it is where the guys will live for he next 28 days, when they dive they transfer to the bell and are lowered to the seabed they open the bottom door and go out to work, depth here is 142 meters and the stay down for 8-10 hours.


----------



## Davewild (Sep 23, 2013)

So I decided to start on the conrods, this stuff really is to big for the poor little Sherline,


----------



## Davewild (Sep 23, 2013)

Another very slow process, hopefully will be finished by tomorrow and will post somemore pics.


----------



## Davewild (Sep 24, 2013)

Getting closer


----------



## Davewild (Sep 24, 2013)

Still not finished, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## gus (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Dave, 
Take it easy.There is really no dateline to meet. 
Gus is also trying very hard to ignore the imaginary dateline on the H&M Engine. Now cleaning up and putting engine together. I have 2 litres of Petrol and some 2T oil on standby.

The diving chambers look very intimidating.How do they past time after their daily chores. 20 odd days in the chamber is no joke. They must be highly paid for the dangerous job. Does the rough seas bother them?

Bar Stocks can be bought from Hiap Leong in custom cut lengths. Hiap Leong is located at the Lavender Street end
of King George Avenue. Cutting tools can be bought from Sing Huat Hardware at the Lavender street end of Jalan Besar. Engilish not a problem.

Take care.


----------



## Davewild (Sep 26, 2013)

gus said:


> Hi Dave,
> Take it easy.There is really no dateline to meet.
> Gus is also trying very hard to ignore the imaginary dateline on the H&M Engine. Now cleaning up and putting engine together. I have 2 litres of Petrol and some 2T oil on standby.
> 
> ...


----------



## Davewild (Oct 8, 2013)

Not much done last few day, some small parts made, decided to produce frame sections so I can start to put some parts together.

Dave


----------



## Davewild (Oct 8, 2013)

Frame sections coming together.


----------



## gus (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Dave,
Was this done on board ship? If so ,was sure a good way to pass time.


----------



## Davewild (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes Gus all made onboard, struggling a bit with the small Sherline, I'm really stretching it size capabilitys.

Dave


----------



## Davewild (Oct 11, 2013)

No machining today, all manual, filing and emery cloth, it's coming slowly.


----------



## Davewild (Oct 17, 2013)

Sailing back to Singapore, time for me to get some work one.


----------



## Davewild (Oct 17, 2013)

Coming together, the belt is far to slack, will have to make a larger idler, dont know why I'm sure everything is as the drawing, I'm finished for the day now will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Davewild (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi guys

It's been a while, I been so busy with a building project I got going on at home, now back on the vessel at mini machine shop set up again, got the cylinder finished today.


----------



## Davewild (Jan 8, 2014)

Decided to piece it all together today, it coming slowly,


----------



## bmac2 (Jan 8, 2014)

Davewild said:


> Oops 4 pistons, I only need 2


 
Woo-Hoo! What you have there is an early start on the next 2 engines


----------



## Davewild (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi all

So this is where I am at, sorry I haven't posted earlier, the vessel I am on has. Very slow Internet connection and it also has been down for week, I'm ready for my go vat trying to get it to start, wish me luck and I will update soon on how it goes!!!!


Dave


----------



## Davewild (Feb 6, 2014)

Front view


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 6, 2014)

Dave--beautiful engine. Looks a great deal like my opposed piston engine stood on its end. I will be interested in seeing it run.--Brian


----------



## gus (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Dave,
Looks like you have a great engine running. Can't wait to see your running engine post. 

Dry spell now in Singapore with no rain for 3 weeks.Fishing biting. Hooked up some rod benders yesterday.


----------

